# BMQ Jan 18th 2005



## greener (22 Nov 2004)

This is the official Jan 18th BMQ topic. I'm getting sworn in on Jan 6th, then off to Saint-Jean for the 18th. Who's with me?


----------



## mudgunner105 (17 Jan 2005)

See you in Meaford at the Battle-School Soldier.




UBIQUE


----------



## spenco (17 Jan 2005)

I dont think he will be going to battle school anytime soon...hes an OS.


----------



## greener (20 Feb 2005)

yeah.. I heard rumors that my trade has to do SQ .. I guess I'll find out week 10. Things are going well, week 6, we're starting to run downhill now.


----------



## greener (20 Mar 2005)

We graduate 23 March .. that's next Wednesday

We started with 57, 45 are graduating.

w00t


----------



## mbhabfan (20 Mar 2005)

what happened to the other twelve?


----------



## NiTz (21 Mar 2005)

Did anybody on your course broke bones or something? I heard of some people getting injured during the training so I was wondering if it was that hard that one could get injured? Doesn't make any sense to me that they'd make a training so hard that they'd wound the recruits... So I assume that someone getting injured on the BMQ have been very unlucky this day or was simply really badly out of shape. Am I right?ÃƒÂ 


Cheers!


----------



## greener (25 Mar 2005)

personal reasons, failed tests, injuries .. the usual


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (25 Mar 2005)

Typical injuries on BMQ are shin splints, blisters and chaffing.Don't get it in your head that training is dangerouse.The goal of your instructors is to train you to be a soldier fit to fight, not to break you physically.


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

Alright, exactly what I toughed. 


Cheers!


----------



## patrick666 (25 Mar 2005)

Just remember to stretch properly before you run or do any physical activities, maybe wake up 10min earlier and just loosen up the joints and muscles to relieve even a little stress. 

Cheers


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

I always stretch before exercising at the gym. This way, I don't hurt myself. I've been lifting for a year and I never injured myself because of this. This is essential!


Cheers!


----------

